# Front Seat Slide for rear access ?



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok Guys am I missing something here ?

On the mark II TT, the front seats (like most cars) had a mechanism whereby the front seat Tilts AND slides forward when you pull on the lever to gain access to the rear seats.

With the mark III we have a grab handle but I can only get the seat to tilt forward, is there a knack to getting it to slide forward or have Audi omitted the slide function completely ?

I am just finding the rear access a little tight getting stuff in & out (shopping bags etc) without the seat sliding forward.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

if you have manual seats, you should have slide (I guess). Or it is a 2 hands action : 1 on the tilt level and 1 on the slide under the seat.

But with electric seats, have to use the buttons and it is really a pain


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

audinut said:


> if you have manual seats, you should have slide (I guess). Or it is a 2 hands action : 1 on the tilt level and 1 on the slide under the seat.
> 
> But with electric seats, have to use the buttons and it is really a pain


None electric seats.

Can slide the seats forward and backwards while sat in them no problem.

I'm talking about when you want to access the rear seats.
Previous experience for all 3 door cars, is the back of the seat tilts forward, then the whole seat slides forward, to make rear access easier.

Only getting the tilt with the mark III and no sliding motion.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Ok Guys am I missing something here ?
> 
> On the mark II TT, the front seats (like most cars) had a mechanism whereby the front seat Tilts AND slides forward when you pull on the lever to gain access to the rear seats.
> 
> ...


The Mk2 didn't have tilt and side seats and was equally a pain to get in the rear.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

ZephyR2 said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Guys am I missing something here ?
> ...


Oh right I must have just thought it did then.
Had an S5 in between so it has been a few years since having a mark II.
Oh well its no big issue and at least I know I'm not missing a trick


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

yes I notices this very annoying other 2 door cars you pull the tab at the top and the seats tilt and slide forward. On MK3 you have to pull tab and to tilt, then go under seat and slide forward. Only a minr annoyance as dont use the seats much, bit annoying non the less.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess this echos the fact that no one taller than 1.43m can sit in the back - just let those legless kids squeeze their way in to their seats


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yes - it's a total pain when getting the dog in the back. Holding on to excited dog with one hand, trying to bend down to grab the seat slider with the other and then push seat forward with any other spare extremity I can muster!

I miss not having a tilt-and-slide mechanism.


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Blackhole128 said:


> Yes - it's a total pain when getting the dog in the back. Holding on to excited dog with one hand, trying to bend down to grab the seat slider with the other and then push seat forward with any other spare extremity I can muster!
> 
> I miss not having a tilt-and-slide mechanism.


You put an excited doggie on that leather...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Won't have any of these problems with my roadster when it comes.


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

My dog has her dog blanket on the front seat with the heated seats on low-- girlfriend goes in the back


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a very big door at the back of the car :roll:


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

For the dog I cover the seats with a blanket and (unsightly I know) have covered the plastic bits in the back with clear self-adhesive film that comes off easily without (so far) leaving a residue.

Thought about putting him in the back, but reckon I'd end up with scratches when he inevitably tries to jump in by himself when I open the hatch.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

deeve said:


> There's a very big door at the back of the car :roll:


Yup, that's were my Spaniel goes and sometimes even with his mate Spank the Boston. Plenty of room. Back seats for jackets & bottles of vino...


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

I thought the back seats were just for show i didnt realise they could be used :roll:


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Won't have any of these problems with my roadster when it comes.


these "problems" were my reason for choosing the roadster


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

SpudZ said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > There's a very big door at the back of the car :roll:
> ...


 I thought Spank was a monkey?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It's a strange omission, I can't remember the last 2 door car I have owned that didn't tilt and slide then return the the previous setting. As a couple of others have suggested elsewhere on the forum, if they offered an option of no rear seats on the coupe it would probably be popular.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

steve_collier21 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > deeve said:
> ...


Yes he can be sometimes...! :roll:


----------

